# Histórico de pluviosidade e humidade relativa



## L.Ramos (24 Out 2010 às 16:27)

Boa tarde a tds,

Gostava de saber qual a região\distrito\zona\localidade do país com menor pluviosidade e humidade nos últimos anos (quanto mais antigo melhor dentro das possibilidades). Podem-me indicar aonde posso obter esta info?

Obrigado


----------

